# Datumsfeld auslesen



## Guy (1. Mrz 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich möchte vorausschicken, dass ich keine wirkliche Ahnung von Java habe. Momentan nutze ich die Veranstaltungsfreie Zeit um meine PDF-Formulare etwas aufzuhübschen und benutzerfreundlicher zu gestalten.

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein PDF-Anmelde-Formular welches ich für verschiedenste Veranstaltungen nutze. Dabei kann es sein, dass es zu einer Veranstaltung 1-4 Alternativtermine gibt. Das Formular hat einen Button "Schützen" der die Textfelder mit den Veranstaltungsspezifischen Inhalten sperrt, nicht benötigte Felder ausblendet, den Button auch ausblendet und sich unter einem neuen Namen abspeichert.
Bei den nicht benötigten Feldern handelt es sich um Datumsfelder mit einem dazugehörigen Auswahlfeld, die als Group funktionieren.

Ich möchte nun die Datumsfelder, die ich nicht benötige (kein Eintrag) und das jeweils dazugehörige Auswahlfeld löschen oder ausblenden.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Danke und viele Grüße, Guido


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mrz 2021)

Wenn das hier so weitergeht, kann man einen Forumsbereich PDF einrichten...

Falsches Forum: PDF != Java, JavaScript != Java

Hier dürfte beschrieben sein, was Du brauchst: https://acrobatusers.com/tutorials/print/show_hide_fields/


----------



## Guy (1. Mrz 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

